# Any jewlers on here? Outdoorsy Engagement rings?



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

Wendy said:


> The Fat butt at 40 goes real well with your comb-over and big-ol-nasty beer gut!



HEY! I don't have a comb-over,,,yet I can however part the hair on my back. :yikes:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Elk Ivories can be made into some impressive jewlery.

Maybe work in an oak leave to show strength and a ______ leaf to show flexibility.... (Of your love or marriage or whatever, not your girlfriend...:evilsmile)


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Got a hold of a freinds family jewler and got a a lacey white gold 6 diamond , one center saphire for 500. He's still making it. 
Her mom is 135 pounds and still has a smokin body at 60..and her dad is about 200 and fit at around 60 ...and just to make sure she runs 5- 7 miles a day. Id love her even if she got fat and bald and wore a burlap sack around.. we could be twinkies


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I forgot to update this thing. I got the ring it had 12 diamonds in it and she loved it. We married on the fourth of July. ITs definately a challenge now but were not going to lonely for a long time thats for sure.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Now you will have to update us every year!:coolgleam


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations!! Now she can part the hair on your back for you!:lol:


----------



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

Could always have a goose band turned into a ring:idea:


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

These seem "out doorsy" enough.

http://www.nextag.com/fire-ring/products-html

wait another 8 years to get her a better one...

OR

In 7 she can cut to the chase and take it out in alimoney paymnets..


----------

